# Current Advice



## w44yne (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi all. Having tried to research as best I can to the point of my head exploding, I think I've come to the conclusion that I won't be able to move to Spain as planned in November this year (2016) unless one of the members on here can save it for me! ....
I intend(ed) to rent my house out in the UK & rent an apartment in Spain, for an initial 12 months (to confirm that actually living there was for me), but would hopefully then make this a longer term thing.
However, in that 12 months I am required to obtain a residence certificate(?), which would most probably also then generate a NIE number(?). Which would then mean that I could become subject of the Spanish tax system on my UK private pension(?).
I'm 54 so do not yet receive a UK state pension.
Q. Is there any way I can relocate to Spain (legally) without the potential tax implication?
I don't have an issue with it as such, but it would obviously be a tad OTT for me to change all my tax affairs over to Spain, to decide after 12 months or so to move back & change it all back to the UK!
Many thanks in advance! W


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

w44yne said:


> Hi all. Having tried to research as best I can to the point of my head exploding, I think I've come to the conclusion that I won't be able to move to Spain as planned in November this year (2016) unless one of the members on here can save it for me! ....
> I intend(ed) to rent my house out in the UK & rent an apartment in Spain, for an initial 12 months (to confirm that actually living there was for me), but would hopefully then make this a longer term thing.
> However, in that 12 months I am required to obtain a residence certificate(?), which would most probably also then generate a NIE number(?). Which would then mean that I could become subject of the Spanish tax system on my UK private pension(?).
> I'm 54 so do not yet receive a UK state pension.
> ...


:welcome:

In fact you are required to register as resident within 90 days - this is totally separate to tax residency

If you move here Nov 2016, because the tax year in Spain runs Jan to Dec, your first year of tax residency will be 2017 & your first tax return would be due May/June 2018

So if you had left by then, you wouldn't have to file a tax return here.


----------



## w44yne (Jun 28, 2016)

SORRY! - also meant to ask - following the recent UK EU referendum, is anyone aware of an issue with UK citizens now possibly having difficulty completing the residence procedure? I understand that in some cases you take the required docs etc to a police station - do you envisage this being straight-forward or 'difficulties' now arising? I spoke with the Spanish embassy and they just said, 'We don't know'! 'Everything is complicated now' 
I ask this obviously as I don't want to commit renting my house out to then not be able to attain 'residence' in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

w44yne said:


> SORRY! - also meant to ask - following the recent UK EU referendum, is anyone aware of an issue with UK citizens now possibly having difficulty completing the residence procedure? I understand that in some cases you take the required docs etc to a police station - do you envisage this being straight-forward or 'difficulties' now arising? I spoke with the Spanish embassy and they just said, 'We don't know'! 'Everything is complicated now'
> I ask this obviously as I don't want to commit renting my house out to then not be able to attain 'residence' in Spain.


Not heard of anyone having extra problems (yet)

You always have to take the documents to the _extranjería_, which is usually in a National Police station

No-one does know if things will change any time soon. The govt. has stated that all legal residents will continue to be welcome. 

Of course that doesn't say how things will be for those who aren't yet registered. I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if other EU countries were putting contingency plans together for what to do if the UK stops paying for pensioners' healthcare, & of what kind of residency they might offer to British citizens.

legally - until all exit negotiations are completed, Britain is still a full member of the EU with all that entails.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

If you are self financing in Spain what taxes would you need to pay?
Not talking millionaire status just enough not to be a burden


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Dedaneen said:


> If you are self financing in Spain what taxes would you need to pay?
> Not talking millionaire status just enough not to be a burden


You can find details of personal allowances and income tax rates here:-

Spanish income tax rates 2015


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dedaneen said:


> If you are self financing in Spain what taxes would you need to pay?
> Not talking millionaire status just enough not to be a burden


Just don't forget that you will be taxed on WORLDWIDE income and that includes any property you may still have outside Spain.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Just don't forget that you will be taxed on WORLDWIDE income and that includes any property you may still have outside Spain.



No worries there then :eyebrows:


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Moving*



w44yne said:


> SORRY! - also meant to ask - following the recent UK EU referendum, is anyone aware of an issue with UK citizens now possibly having difficulty completing the residence procedure? I understand that in some cases you take the required docs etc to a police station - do you envisage this being straight-forward or 'difficulties' now arising? I spoke with the Spanish embassy and they just said, 'We don't know'! 'Everything is complicated now'
> I ask this obviously as I don't want to commit renting my house out to then not be able to attain 'residence' in Spain.


Can't you come over for a couple of weeks to your preferred area?
I assume that you have the requisite amount of money that Spain requires.
As Xabiachica says you would avoid the hassle of being involved in tax problems for the period that you want to be here.
Cameron has promised that nothing will change for us and seems other countries feel the same. Whether that will be the case in two year's time is anyone's guess, but it is not in the interest of the host countries to remove us, so I remain hopeful.
Good luck.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Justina said:


> Can't you come over for a couple of weeks to your preferred area?
> I assume that you have the requisite amount of money that Spain requires.
> As Xabiachica says you would avoid the hassle of being involved in tax problems for the period that you want to be here.
> Cameron has promised that nothing will change for us and seems other countries feel the same. Whether that will be the case in two year's time is anyone's guess, but it is not in the interest of the host countries to remove us, so I remain hopeful.
> Good luck.


When I do manage to be able to come over, Ive decided to rent until I feel comfortable before buying.
Whatever Cameron promises should be heard and allowed to pass over your head without even letting it touch you.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Dedaneen said:


> When I do manage to be able to come over, Ive decided to rent until I feel comfortable before buying.
> Whatever Cameron promises should be heard and allowed to pass over your head without even letting it touch you.


I don´t know your circumstances, but having said that you will be renting in Spain says to me that you either have property in UK or are renting there atm.

May I just remind people that any UK rental income needs to be declared in Spain with any tax paid in UK being offset against any tax liability in Spain


----------

